# Synchronisation: Win XP - 2000



## MiLa (7. Oktober 2003)

Erstmal vorweg:
Sorry, aber ich wusst nicht, wo ich es posten sollte, hier erschien es mir am passensten.

So, nu zum Thema...
Ich habe einen Laptop mit Windows XP, auf dem habe ich den Apache Webserver laufen und einen Desktop-PC auf dem Windows 2000 ebenfalls mit dem Apache läuft.
Wenn ich unterwegs bin, abereite ich in Momenten der Langeweile an meinen Projekten weiter.
Nun möchte ich, dass wenn ich nach Haus komm und den Laptop ins Netz stecke und Boote der Rechner automatisch Synchronisiert.
Gibts da Tools oder etwas dergleichen?
Bei Netzlaufwerken kenn ich das ja "als Offlineordner verfügbarmachen" oder so...
Aber es soll der Pfad "C:\apache\htdocs" Synchronisiert werden.

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Caliterra (7. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest es mal mit der Aktentasche von Windows ausprobieren.

Die kann man syncronisieren.


----------



## MiLa (7. Oktober 2003)

Geht es nicht, dass man die Ordner einfach so lassen kann?
Wenn ichs mit der Aktentasche mache, muss ich den Apache doch auf den pfad der Aktentashce umstellen, oder ?!


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

Hmmm... Ich glaub schon.

Da hilft nur noch auswärtige Progs zu nutzen.


----------

